# PASTRY SCHOOL IN PARIS



## jenji (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello....

I am researching which French Pastry School is the best in Paris or France.

My top 3 picks are:

FERRANDI

LENOTRE

LE CORDON BLEU

I am looking for a school which concentrates more HANDS ON rather than book studies, as I do not want to study safety and buffet banquet style.

Does anyone or has anyone studied at any of these 2 Schools?

Thank you!

Jenny


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I know @Fablesable can probably give you good input on this.

However I would like to say that food safety is really important and you should not avoid learning it.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@chefpeon Heya milady, thank you and I agree with the food safety aspect of things, so incredibly important!

@jenji When you are looking at those schools, take a look at the alumni lists and get a few numbers of people in business so that they can tell you what the full curriculum was like. I KNOW the Ferrandi is a great school with a solid system in place and is fully hands on for most of the courses however, it is a school that has a reputation of suffering no fools. This means that you will have to be ready for a very gruelling (only if you are a noob and have NEVER worked in the industry before) experience as they teach at a rapid rate and expect you to study hard and practice lots. Lenotre is pretty much the same as Ferrandi. Also bear in mind that these schools will teach in English but the majority of the time everything will be in french or with a french overtone so if you do not know some french you might want to brush up on the basics. These two schools are also more course driven schools rather than full diploma/ degree style. This means that if you are a beginner you might not do well at these schools.

LCB is an okay school. Not the biggest fan due to the price for education however, it is a school that does teach in full english so there is that. Also LCB is for the beginner that has had absolutely no experience. You are going to have to go through safety and buffet style with this school.

I am not sure as to what you mean by safety so it would be good to offer an explanation? Have you had any experience in the industry?

Why specifically those schools? What are you looking for in regards to your career?

In the end I would never recommend you to go into a school for learning without having the industry experience first. This saves you a ton of money, time and frustration in the long run /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jenji (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello! Chefpeon,

Thank you so much for your reply! and referral to Fablesable. 

I already took a course in Safety awhile back, but yes it doesn't hurt to study some more on safety.

Jennifer


----------



## jenji (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow! Thank you so much for your reply and advice!! appreciate it! Helps a lot.

I have a family owned French Patisserie in Toronto. My grandfather started the business, father and uncle continued and we currently still are in business.  Although I dont have much experience in baking and I am more on the decorative side, I am looking to study either in Paris or I also heard Switzerland is a good place to study Pastry.

I did some research and came up with the 2 best schools which is Ferrandi and Lenotre. I chose these two because I dont plan to be in the buffest style business.

I eventually want to open a small bakery and retire and enjoy life just like you!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif.

The two schools though sound very tough... I'll have to do more research and probably gain more experience working in my own bakery for few more months or somewhere in the world before I actually attend these schools.

Thank you again!

Jennifer


----------



## whisked (Oct 8, 2015)

@jenji - I'm living in the Netherlands right now and curious what schools are in Switzerland. Are there any that were of interest to you that came up in your search (that I could also look into)? TIA


----------



## jenji (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi TIA Actually I have no clue about schools in Switzerland... do you?


----------



## whisked (Oct 8, 2015)

jenji said:


> Hi TIA Actually I have no clue about schools in Switzerland... do you?


Hehe.. TIA = Thanks in advance /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

And I do not! You'd mentioned it so I wasn't sure if you were familiar.

I would love to be amongst those Alps....


----------

